# Catapillar



## tpe

Indian moon moth larvae.

1







2






3






Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## kyrontf

Wow, that's a cool caterpillar.  The way it's shaped, I had trouble telling whether it was upside down or not in #2.


----------



## PhotoTish

Stunning Caterpillar :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Funny how when I grew up in Asia, i see caterpillars all the time.  Now that I am into photography, I dont get to see one .


----------



## Buckster

Well done!


----------



## Viceroy

Fantastic! Amazing detail.


----------



## tpe

Thanks kyrontf, i know what you mean it really does look like it should be the other way up.

Hey PhotoTish, it is still growing and hopefully soon will turn into an Indian moon moth.

Hi Schwettylens, i am sorry you dont get to see them, i am sure i would have loved to have grown up where they were, actually it is only now that i am into photography that i get to see these odd asian ones.

Many thanks Bukster, it was all the model .

Thanks Viceroy, off the camera they are wonderfull and all the wrinkles are really great, it reminds me of HR giger in a way, they almost look like space creatures.

This one has been growing well, here are a couple more shots of it and another species the owl butterfly.

Thanks for looking.











And the owl butterfly, it is currently in its first instar 







but if we are lucky it will turn into this...







Will update if it does.

Tim


----------



## orionmystery

Very nice set, particularly like the first and the last. Cool light in #1.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Aye. I like #1 and #3 in the 1st post. #3 is particularly nice for the not much shot part of the Caterpillar.


----------



## molested_cow

The wonder of nature. They feed on the stuff that the will help propagate in the later stage of their lives, almost like pay-back. Farms hate caterpillars because they eat the leaves of their produce, but realize that they are key to sustaining future harvest.


----------



## jriepe

Nice shots Tim of the Caterpillar.

Jerry


----------



## tpe

Hej Kurt, many thanks for the encouragment
A glasswing metamorphosed and was eaten by the cat the next day, not sure why as they are normally toxic and the cat is usually a scardy cat for everything including houseflies . 





But the moon moth is pretty big now and has made a cocoon so hopefully we will have a butterfly the cat will not eat soon. 







Thanks Molested cow, it is incredable how much these things eat, one larvae has eaten about 30 leaves from a rhodedendron





Thanks TheFantasticG it is getting even bigger and it now looks to have many toes?!?





All shot with a min 3x-1x and a 60 euro delta ring flash (and a slave for the glasswing).


----------



## jriepe

Very nice.  I like the shot of the caterpillar on the finger.  Good and sharp.

Jerry


----------



## The Future

Nice shot. Catapillars are surprisingly gross this close ha ha.


----------



## tpe

Hey Jerry,

Many thanks, but these are so big it is almost impossible to get them unsharp .

The Future, thanks, yes, i like the alien like transformations, kind of a scifi film in your own living room, fortunatly in minature .

A little update as the moonmoth is all grown up now .

Tim
1





2





3





4





5


----------



## Thunder_o_b

Wonderful series. Thank you for posting.


----------



## JessicaLynn

these are such AWESOME pictures!!!!!!!!! i love the first one of the caterpillar


----------

